# Faroudja TV - Monitor



## jimdoc (Aug 7, 2010)

Has anybody ever heard of this company.
I got a 42" Plasma TV or Monitor today,and tried to find
any info on it on yahoo and google search with not much
luck.There is no model number on the unit,but through
searching I found it is probably FPP-42HD10 or FPP-42HD20.
It only says DCDi by Faroudja on it.I haven't taken the back 
cover off yet,may be a label in there.

It came from a friend that gets me all kinds of computer scrap
and toner cartridges every month.He said it was working up
until last week,and one guy looked at it for a little bit and could
not get it to work.
It is worth fixing for sure,but with no manual it makes it a lot 
tougher.I tried all the manual sites I know of.Anybody have any
advice?I would like to fix it for my father.
Thanks. Jim


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 7, 2010)

Found the user manual pdf and specification sheet.
Could still use service manual,if anybody knows where
I can find it.
Jim


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 8, 2010)

A common problem in recent electronics is leaky electrolytic capacitors.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor_plague
Look for capacitors that have swollen up or the body have simply been pushed up.

I've fixed both flat screen monitors and mother boards with this problem.

/Göran


----------



## dtectr (Aug 8, 2010)

g_axelsson said:


> A common problem in recent electronics is leaky electrolytic capacitors.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor_plague
> Look for capacitors that have swollen up or the body have simply been pushed up.
> 
> ...


i have a Dell flatscreen 1800FP, 7 yrs old but very clear & crisp (Ultra Sharp) that doesn't power on any more. Could this be the same type of problem?
Thanks.
Jordan


----------



## qst42know (Aug 8, 2010)

That isn't a recent development. 

Failed capacitors put many tube radios in the shop! :mrgreen:


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 8, 2010)

I have fixed a very nice NEC 21 or 22" LCD screen by replacing a leaky capacitor with one I took out of a scrapped power supply.And it works good now.

With this Faroudja monitor,it may even need codes put into
it.I think there is a seperate optional tuner box that I don't have. It should work with a computer or HDTV converter box
according to the user manual.

I will take the cover off and check the capacitors.But I am going to try everything else that I can first.I have a feeling they moved it and couldn't get it to work afterwards.So it
may be the codes,or something really simple.I am going to get in touch with my friend and see if they have the remote
or the optional processor box.So I will try to get him to explain what happened with it.

Thanks. Jim


----------



## qst42know (Aug 8, 2010)

You might also look closely at the circuit board for water spots at the lead end where electrolyte has leaked and dried.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 8, 2010)

Here is a link to the info and pdf manual and spec sheet I found for the Faroudja;

http://www.hdtvsolutions.com/Faroudja-FPP-42HD25.htm

I think it is worth fixing,I hope I can get it working.

Jim


----------



## dtectr (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks guys (re: the Dell) - i'll check it out when i get bored.


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 10, 2010)

Here is a site with a lot of information on the bad capacitor situation;

http://badcaps.net/
They sell kits for a lot of motherboards,if you look at the list,you know what boards to avoid.

The monitor I have turns out to be a Planar PDP42BK,The place I got it from found the users manual for me.It doesn't say Planar anywhere on the monitor/tv.It seems to have all LG parts except the power supply.
There is a guy with 3 of the same tv that he fixed on youtube,that gave me some good info.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keXf05dNdSI
Jim


----------



## artart47 (Dec 9, 2010)

Bought an"element" brand LCD TV w/ extended warranty. 14mos. later. would power up then go off. circiut city sent guy out, said power board was bad and they would replace the set.$400+install to fix. We got the check!
I opened up the set and found that three caps on the power board were swelled, ( 10v. 1000mf) repair vid is on youtube, I replaced them w/ 35v 1000mf caps ( 3 x $1.49) @ radio shack + a 12pack of miller lite for my friend to solder them in.
We've used the tv for 2years now and it works better that when it was new!


----------



## wrecker45 (Dec 9, 2010)

and i bet you helped him drink the 12 pack


----------

